
How the Fleece Vest Became the New Corporate Uniform - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-the-fleece-vest-became-the-new-corporate-uniform-1532442297
======
vinn124
who cares?

------
yhoneycomb
paywall

can't read

~~~
girvo
[https://outline.com/EMrnme](https://outline.com/EMrnme)

